# Nikon FE - fried?



## backtrack (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi

I have a Nikon FE in decent condition except for one unfortunate flaw -- with fresh batteries inserted the FE works perfectly for a few frames-worth of activity (including battery indicator and metering), but after a very few minutes the batteries appear to be drained and the camera no longer works except in the manual modes.

Are the electronics fried? Perhaps someone even knows how to rectify this problem?

First post, thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## compur (Aug 28, 2010)

Are you using it with a motor drive?  There is a known problem with excessive 
battery drain with the MD-11 motor drive (fixed with the MD-12).

Otherwise, the FE batteries should last about a year or more.

Assuming you are using correct batteries (LR44, S76, etc) then it sounds like
an internal electrical problem that would not be user-fixable.


----------



## backtrack (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi compur,

No motor drive, just the camera. I figured it was likely something like you describe. :meh:


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like a short somewhere.

I'd just sell it for parts and get another one, fe's are only around $50 these days online.


----------

